
Does one have to be outside the USA to qualify for the Entrepreneur Visa? - sj9
Does one have to be outside the USA to qualify for the International Entrepreneur Rule (IER) status?
How would IER work for someone inside the USA, like an F1 student? Would the student be able to - 
1. register the company? 
2. Build the product with a co-founder or alone without making any income for himself? 
3. Raise funding from US investors? 
4. Hire US citizens and pay through equity (but not paying himself)?
======
brudgers
Random internet advice: If immigration is important, hire a competent
immigration attorney. Case law is complex and not logical. The little details
often matter a lot.

